# Confidence Z Series?



## JamieF

Hello,

This is my first post and I'm hoping to take up golf as a hobby - not looking to play too often but just as a "social player". Anyway I have been reading around this forum and discovered that I have made a cardinal sin regarding golf - i bought a set of clubs with out trying them.

I managed to pick them up cheap down from £650 to £130 brand new and thought even if i dont like them I would be able to sell them off and not make to much of a loss. The clubs I bought were Confidence Z series. I have looked about the internet and cant find much about these clubs apart from the official confidence website which isn't very informative. 

Does anyone here have any experiance with these clubs i.e. advantages/disadvantages. Are they a good club to begin with or am I going to have problems developing my technique etc?

I would be grateful for anyone who could shed light on these clubs as I have even spoken to a couple of my friends who are keen golfers and have never heard of Confidence clubs. 

Thanks,


JamieF


----------



## Doby45

In looking around online the set your talking about appears to be a perfectly good starter set. They should do you plenty good until you decide to graduate to a better set on down the road. I would assume you are speaking of the set in the link below..

Confidence Z Series Complete Hybrid Set (-) - PriceGrabber.com - UK


----------



## JamieF

Thanks, and yes that is the set im looking at. Has anyone had any previous experiance with these clubs?


----------



## 65nlovenit

Four hockey sticks and a toilet plunger is good enough to get started Jamie , the set you bought will do you fine, you still have to decide whether you really want to play golf seriously. If that comes about then you can always sell off that set and go for something more expensive. When your first starting out though it might be worth your while to have the clubs "fitted" to you, any reputable golf shop can do that, it will definitely help with your game, the next thing you should do is take a few lessons, find the club pro at the golf course you play at, and have him give you all the basics. It definitely helps to have all your bad habits cured when your first starting out,then wait till their too far ingrained. Anyway welcome to the world of golf and Golf Forum, dont hesitate to ask any questions you may have, lots of experience on the board that will gladly help you out.

Del


----------



## JamieF

Cool, thanks, what exactly is fitting? How does it effect my playing? And how much would it cost me roughly? Lessons is something i will be looking into. I just have to find a couple of teachers and find out about prices.


----------



## JamieF

Just a quick update on my clubs. Got them on the tuesday took them down to the driving range on the wednesday and the head came clean off my driver! No idea how it happened! I didn't smash into the ground with the club or anything like that. 

Got to send an email to the comapany i bought it from. Hoping they'l replace it.


----------



## 65nlovenit

The company should very definitely replace/fix your problem, though I might have been a little suspicious when the price went from 650 to 130. You mentioned "fitting", manufacturers of golf clubs have picked an arbitrary figure for a set of clubs, a typical length for an off the shelf driver is 45 inches, which in a lot of cases is just too long for the average golfer. What a fitter will do is measure the distance from the floor to the joint in your wrist, with that figure he can figure out the proper length each club should be. Typically its about $5.00 a club to get a fitting done, but it will be the best money you'll ever spend on golf. Clubs that are too long lead to all kinds of hitting problems, so "get fitted".

Del


----------

